# Anyone done a "Hog hunts $100"?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

"RJjheffley" keeps posting the below in the classifieds. Has anyone tried one? Sounds like a good deal to take my son, but I want some feedback from someone who has been there. We missed all hunting this year except an exceptional dove hunt on Warren Ranch (I'll keep 2Coolers posted on that opportunity as we near the dove season). I'd like to put a hog in the freezer.

PM me is you have insight on this ranch or another that we can get a hog. Thanks.

"Like to hunt hogs? Come kill some hogs just 70 miles West of Houston in Columbus, Texas. We have several properties 
(90, 156, 377, and 750) acres that is not high fenced for hunting. The price is $100 per person per day. This 
includes a day of hunting (Turkey or Pig) with unlimited pig kills,no trophy fee, and kill varmits for free.
(Coyote, racoon, and bobcats) There are rifle and bow stands available. Our feeders have kill lights! We have 
excellent lodging for only $50 dollors per person per night. Email John at [email protected] or call 979-733-
2181. Check out our new website skullcreekhunts.com"


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Essay, I don't know about this place. We run our hog hunts as: You bring 1 bag of corn per person per hunt(one per morning. one per evening). We have blinds and feeders. You need to call about a week in advance so we can feed them up. Kill fee is $1.00 per pound. No Kill, No Pay, Except for the corn. It's probably a legit place. Goog luck to Ya Essay.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Me and my brother have been doing hog hunts for $75 for the WHOLE WEEKEND!!! Had some groups from here go earlier in the year, but the weather put a hurt on the hunters. I had some groups from another forum go on good weather and they tore them up. My brother has an ad in the classified section, but hasn't done an update lately, so it may be a page or 2 back.
But as far as your ???, just call the guy and ask for referrences.


----------



## Rjheffley (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pig hunts.*

This is Rjheffley. If you want to know someone who has hunted on my place contact Jarrett Reece (281)536-9873. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

i plan on hitting the heffley place this summer with some guys from work........I think its a great deal..............


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rjheffley said:


> This is Rjheffley. If you want to know someone who has hunted on my place contact Jarrett Reece (281)536-9873. You won't be disappointed.


Thanks. I may be calling you soon. Sounds like a good deal. I have heard nothing negative from any 2Coolers.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Thanks. I may be calling you soon. Sounds like a good deal. I have heard nothing negative from any 2Coolers.


X2 on that. I have an 8 yr old that is itching to go on a hog hunt. Will call soon. He got his first doe this past January.


----------



## Gladiator1993 (Feb 23, 2010)

We went and didn't see a thing.. nothing... the place is nice and john too. The reason we went they said they had lighted feeders and you could hunt all night. Once it got dark .. guess what .. we couldn't see nothing .. night hunt shut down.. We got up the next morning and the same thing happen nothing... plenty of pictures from 08. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude uses his first post to bash somebody. Oh well, at least he spoke his mind so I respect him for that.

I'm still gonna give RjHeffley a try. Will call in a day or 2 as soon as I get organized.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was planning on hunting with him on my last trip down but it didn't pan out because of my schedule. I do plan on hunting with him in the future. He told me he has a stand setup for me and my Gen III NVD.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Gladiator

That is why it called hunting and not killing... other factors could have shutdown those pigs-they aren't all the stupid. Pressure would make them stay away from a certain area or the wind wasn't right. Respect that you spoke your mind, but just because ou did not take anything are reason to bash anyone? just like deer hunting you get lucky at times and other you don't see nothing.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

You could not see anything because of no lights or what????


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Dude uses his first post to bash somebody. Oh well, at least he spoke his mind so I respect him for that.
> 
> I'm still gonna give RjHeffley a try. Will call in a day or 2 as soon as I get organized.


Time:

Gladiator sent me a PM just after he posted his comments. He was a little harsh on his first post, but gave fair balence in his PM to me.

Like you said, he spoke his mind. In the PM he sent to me, he was complementary of the host, land, and accomodations. Just frustrated that no hogs were killed. We have all been there paying and taking home no meat. It happens.

Maybe not a great 1st post, but he posted his honest experience. Everyone knows pigs move in and out of places.

Good publicity for RjHeffley and lots of good pig killing opportunitys for little money.

It's all good and I bet RjHeffley get some more takers.

Essay


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Time:
> 
> Gladiator sent me a PM just after he posted his comments. He was a little harsh on his first post, but gave fair balence in his PM to me.
> 
> ...


Well said.....thanks for letting us know about the PM. Sounds like Gladiator is a great addition to the 2Cool family. I agree that in his first post, he said they were nice people and we have all had that ring of frustration in our fishing/hunting reports.

Good follow-up...Thanks


----------



## Gladiator1993 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry if i sounded harh or if you guys think that i bashed somebody. The man asked a question and nobody knew the answer but me and i gave a true and honest answer.
If i ask a question about something that means i need an answer. The thing that got us was the way it was advertize '' Unlimited Hogs " and lighted feeders for night hunt. None of the above happen . Yoo could bearly see the light imagine your crosshairs. I respect the heffleys their land was awsome.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

all of my pig action has come to a HALT ! i mean nothing has been moving (pigs).i guess with all the rain & all.they have plenty to eat ,,


----------

